# Going to a nutritionist for the first time



## shadowylady (Aug 28, 2012)

After researching different options (anti-depressants, cognitive behavioral therapy, nutritionists, hypnosis) I've decided to try the nutritionist route. I'm wondering what your experience was and if you have any advice for a person seeking help from a nutritionist for the first time? Also, since I'm newly diagnosed with IBS (June) are there are any questions that I should be asking/discussing with my nutritionist when I go? Have you had a positive outcome with your nutritionist? How did it help your symptoms? If you have anything to add or can link me to some previous posts I'd really appreciate the help!Thanks!


----------

